# Pirate Barrel Pop-up



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

First prop of the season. The beauty of this prop is that it's been only a static fixture in the display for the past few years, most people will recogonize it as stationary


















The top is made of foam and painted to match the barrel(close anyway) with a strip of alluminum gorilla glue to the bottom









The skull is slightly oversize(Michael's) was bored to allow the pvc to run all the way through it.









I don't know if this has ever been done but I thought it was worth showing. The pvc is what everything is mounted to and it in turn comes down over the cylinder thereby creating a diffuser for the exhaust. The orange rod is just holding it up for the photo.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice! i love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a fun prop, and the laugh track is perfect!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is great. It will surprise all your regulars.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great prop. Very smooth action.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice, the rat made a great addition.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

You did a superb job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Good job Mr U. I think that pvc you put on did a great job. It doesn't sound as loud as some of the other pop ups I've seen. Great work


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay, it made me jump! I'm sure it will work great on the TOTS! Nice job!:jol:


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful comments! As most of you these are fairly simply pnuematic props but I enjoyed making it and I'm inspired to create more of them!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

nice prop, let me know when you're done with it! lol


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice prop!!. I love the pirate theme. If you are running that theme in your whole haunt, you can get those plastic gemstones for 15 dollars a gross at www.DeadMenTellNoTales.com. They have a lot of other stuff too. Could add a little bling to your set-up.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice! What did you use for the sound, a AP-1 with a prop-1, or just a hacked MP3 player! It went off seamlessly!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

HalloweenRick said:


> Nice! What did you use for the sound, a AP-1 with a prop-1, or just a hacked MP3 player! It went off seamlessly!


 Just a good old MP3 player set to loop sound and triggering the prop triggers the powered speakers. I used Audacity to elimate any silence so it seems that no matter where it's triggered(R/F remote) it still sounds ok. I do have prop1 handy But I didn't really want to use it on a pop-up


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh, this is a great one ... I'm doing a pirate display so it would fit right in here!  Too bad I'm not doing any pnuematic props. I JUST started making animated ones after 3 years! :googly:


----------

